# 21 NEW Co-Sponsors added to Reef Bill! Total at 51.



## NJ Reef Rescue (May 22, 2009)

The NJOA has been informed that 21 new Assembly Co-Sponsors have signed on to Bill A1152 (Pots Off the Reefs), which prohibits the use of certain fishing gear on artificial reefs. The new total of Co-Sponsors is 51. 

The new Co-Sponsors are: Russo, David (R), Quijano, Annette (D), Quigley, Joan (D), Prieto, Vincent (D), Cryan, Joseph (D), Coughlin, Craig (D), DeCroce, Alex (R), Schroeder, Robert (R), Thompson, Samuel (R), Malone, Joseph (R), Bramnick, Jon (R), O'Scanlon, Declan (R), Carroll, Michael Patrick (R), Bucco, Anthony (R), Fuentes, Angel (D), Burzichelli, John (D), Coutinho, Albert (D), Ramos, Ruben (D), Chivukula, Upendra (D), Spencer, L. Grace (D), Conaway, Herb, Jr. (D).

The districts represented by the new Co-Sponsors include: 40, 20, 32, 19, 39, 13, 30, 21, 12, 25, 5, 3, 29, 33, 17, 29, and 7.

Anthony P. Mauro, Chair, NJOA (CF), said, "On behalf of the angling community I will express our genuine appreciation to each and every Assembly member, and Senator, that has given their support to the removal of fixed gear from the reefs. For me to add anything more would detract from the magnitude of the moment. We are all thunderstruck and simply say - thank you!" 

Captain Pete Grimbilas, President, NJOA CF and Reef Rescue said, "I'm in awe of the overwhelming support. It is a clear message that our legislators understand the issue, both the unfairness of the fixed gear restricting public access to the reefs and the need to have Federal funding restored to the Reef Program. My profound thanks to all of the Co-Sponsors." 

The NJOA (CF) asks that people take a moment to thank Assembly representatives for recognizing that removing fixed gear (traps and pots) is the right thing to do.

An Action Alert will follow shortly instructing people to ask Speaker Oliver to allow a floor vote on Bill A1152, prohibition of certain gear on the artificial reefs.

The list that follows includes the Assembly members who are Primary Sponsors and Co-Sponsors of Bill A1152.

Assembly Sponsors and Co-Sponsors:

Rible, David P. as Primary Sponsor (R)
Angelini, Mary Pat as Primary Sponsor (R)
Albano, Nelson T. as Co-Sponsor (D)
Wolfe, David W. as Co-Sponsor (R)
Holzapfel, James W. as Co-Sponsor (R)
Diegnan, Patrick J., Jr. as Co-Sponsor (D)
McHose, Alison Littell as Co-Sponsor (R)
Greenwald, Louis D. as Co-Sponsor (D)
Rumana, Scott T. as Co-Sponsor (R)
Amodeo, John F. as Co-Sponsor (R) 
Voss, Joan M. as Co-Sponsor (D) 
Wagner, Connie Co-Sponsor (D) 
DeAngelo, Wayne P. as Co-Sponsor (D) 
Casagrande, Caroline as Co-Sponsor (R)
DiCicco, Domenick Jr as Co-Sponsor (R)
O'Donnell, Jason as Co-Sponsor (D) 
Chiusano, Gary R. as Co-Sponsor (R)
Handlin, Amy H. as Co-Sponsor (R)
Giblin, Thomas P. as Co-Sponsor (D)
Peterson, Erik as Co-Sponsor (R)
Jasey, Mila M. as Co-Sponsor (D)
Biondi, Peter J. as Co-Sponsor (R) *
Lampitt, Pamela R. as Co-Sponsor (D)
Vandervalk, Charlotte as Co-Sponsor (R)
Conners, Jack as Co-Sponsor (D)
McKeon, John F. as Co-Sponsor (D)
Delany, Patrick as Co-Sponsor (R)
Rudder, Scott as Co-Sponsor (R)
Benson, Daniel R. as Co-Sponsor (D)
Huttle, Valerie as Co-Sponsor (D)
Russo, David C. as Co-Sponsor (R)
Quijano, Annette as Co-Sponsor (D)
Quigley, Joan M. as Co-Sponsor (D)
Prieto, Vincent as Co-Sponsor (D)
Cryan, Joseph as Co-Sponsor (D)
Coughlin, Craig J. as Co-Sponsor (D)
DeCroce, Alex as Co-Sponsor (R)
Schroeder, Robert as Co-Sponsor (R)
Thompson, Samuel D. as Co-Sponsor (R))
Malone, Joseph R., III as Co-Sponsor (R)
Bramnick, Jon M. as Co-Sponsor (R)
O'Scanlon, Declan J., Jr. as Co-Sponsor (R)
Carroll, Michael Patrick as Co-Sponsor (R)
Bucco, Anthony M. as Co-Sponsor (R)
Fuentes, Angel as Co-Sponsor (D)
Burzichelli, John J. as Co-Sponsor (D)
Coutinho, Albert as Co-Sponsor (D)
Ramos, Ruben J., Jr. as Co-Sponsor (D)
Chivukula, Upendra J. as Co-Sponsor (D)
Spencer, L. Grace as Co-Sponsor (D)
Conaway, Herb, Jr. as Co-Sponsor (D)
(* signing on as a Co-Sponsor)

You can contact your Assemblyperson and ask that they become a Co-Sponsor too - or thank them if they are already a Primary Sponsor or Co-Sponsor by taking the following steps:

1. Go to the following link and click on the town where you live.

http://www.njleg.state.nj.us/districts/municipalities.asp

2. Click on the District where you live.

3. Call the phone number next to your Assembly representatives (there are two).

4. Ask them to be a Co-Sponsor of Bill A1152 (Prohibits the use of certain fishing gear on artificial reefs). Let them know that you support Bill A1152.

It's that easy.

NJOA (CF) Council members supporting "Traps Off the Reefs" are:

- New Jersey Outdoor Alliance
- Reef Rescue
- NJ Council of Diving Clubs
- Jersey Coast Anglers Association
- NJ Trout Unlimited
- NJ Beach Buggy Association
- Hudson River Fishermen's Association
- Greater Point Pleasant Charter Boat Association
- Jersey Coast Shark Anglers 
- Cape May County Party & Charter Boat Association
- NJ State Federation of Sportsmen's Clubs
- Hi-Mar Striper Club

Non Council Members supporting "Traps Off the Reefs":

- Saltwater Anglers of Bergen County
- The Regency Fishing Club
- Manasquan Fishing Club
- Sunrise Bay Anglers Fishing Club
- Village Harbour Fishing Club
- Penn-Jersey Saltwater Anglers 
- Absecon Saltwater Sportsmen
- South Jersey Saltwater Anglers 
- Forked River Tuna Club
- Newark Bait and Flycasting Club
- Beach Haven Marlin & Tuna Club 

- There are additional saltwater fishing, freshwater fishing, hunting and conservation groups that support "Traps Off the Reefs." The list will be updated on an ongoing basis.
Anthony P. Mauro, Sr

Chair
New Jersey Outdoor Alliance 
New Jersey Outdoor Alliance Conservation Foundation
New Jersey Outdoor Alliance Environmental Projects 


"Preservation through conservation"


----------



## njdiver (Mar 23, 2009)

Here is the Legislator who needs to hear from you. She can move the bill without Assemblyman Albano.

Assemblywoman Sheila Y. Oliver 
15-33 Halsted Street 
Suite 202 
East Orange, NJ 07018

Phone: 973-395-1166
Fax: 973-395-1724

Email: [email protected] 

(Dem) Assembly Speaker


Here are the other leaders in the NJ Assembly:

Assemblyman Joseph Cryan 
985 Stuyvesant Avenue
Union, NJ 07083

Phone: 908-624-0880
Fax: 908-624-0587

Email: [email protected] 

(Dem) Majority Leader


Assemblyman Jerry Green 
17 Watchung Avenue
Plainfield, NJ 07060

Phone: 908-561-5757
Fax: 908-561-5547

Email: [email protected] 

(Dem) Speaker Pro Tempore


Assemblywoman Joan M. Quigley 
235 Ninth Street
Jersey City, NJ 07302

Phone: 201-217-4614
Fax: 201-217-4617

Email: [email protected] or [email protected]

(Dem) Majority Conference Leader


Assemblyman Peter J. Barnes, III 
3 Stephenville Parkway
Suite 2E
Edison, NJ 08820-3061

Phone: 732-548-1406
Fax: 732-548-1623

Email: [email protected] 

(Dem) Majority Whip


----------

